# HF6 Blast Furnace July '14



## mookster (Jul 30, 2014)

For as long as I can remember being interested in this hobby, one site had always been at the top spot of, or hovering just below the top spot of my 'to do list', and that location was the HF6 Blast Furnace in Belgium. For ages I would sit admiring photos of it's enormous rusting beauty, never having got there myself. Well that has finally changed!

It did take me four attempts however - my first visit we were spotted by pesky nosey neighbours so scarpered, the second visit we ran into contractors entering the site just as we were about to, and the third attempt would have gone off perfectly if a blizzard hadn't decided to happen the day we had planned to do it...but was it worth the wait? Oh god yes, a million times over. By far and away my favourite location I have done to date out of all the 200+ I have explored.

This time we parked up and proceeded to spy a dishevelled-looking hobo wandering up and down the street outside our access point, we didn't take much notice but as we walked along he saw us with our gear and asked us what we were doing, I mimed a photo taking acion and he piped up in near perfect English 'oh you want to take photos in there?' and then proceeded to tell us exactly how to go about getting into the place! Best hobo ever!

Once in the site it took us a good 45 minutes to work out the way over the internal razor wire fence (nasty stuff!) but by a stroke of luck when we were on the verge of packing it in we worked it out, and the rest is history. Filthy dirty, oily, coal dust-covered and a very sweaty couple of hours later we were back outside the site badly in need of breakfast, all of which means I'll be going back to finish the rest of the enormous site off at some stage 

I took a lot of photos so here is a fair few of them. Sadly my photos aren't the best they could be, I mostly stuck to handheld stuff as my jaw was too busy being on the floor for the most part - and as you'll see the lighting wasn't the best either...






























































More here https://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157646063466173/ ​


----------



## night crawler (Jul 30, 2014)

Can't complain at the results Mookster but a Compact zoom is handy to have around in some cases


----------



## Onmyown (Jul 30, 2014)

Nice one, them lorries are beasties..


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 30, 2014)

OH MY.......! This is EPIC. I need some of this. Nice photos mate!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Awesome!thanks for sharing.


----------



## cunningplan (Jul 31, 2014)

Great set of photos and what a huge place, worth the wait I bet


----------



## krela (Jul 31, 2014)

Sounds like you had an amazing trip! Reminds me of the mothballed furnace at Port Talbot.


----------



## Silent Hill (Jul 31, 2014)

That's just nuts mate. Can't comprehend what you must have felt with that looming at ya. Hope your jaw is better  Nowt wrong with them shots.....Cock on


----------



## Newage (Jul 31, 2014)

Epic, Nuff said

Newage


----------



## professor frink (Aug 2, 2014)

Sweet stuff, looks well worth the hassle.


----------



## Infraredd (Aug 3, 2014)

Wonderful & very moody - nothing wrong with these.


----------



## mookster (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone!

My priority is to get back here and finish it off now...


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 4, 2014)

Sigh, the 'To-Do' list gets a little longer once more!  

This is industrial porn of the highest standard. Simply stunning. 
Thank you for sharing, I'm off to see a man about a ferry.


----------



## krela (Aug 5, 2014)

Look forward to seeing you finish it off.


----------

